# Drive for Team USA



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this back? Local dealer has no idea about it. I remember complaining on this forum about it some months back and writing them a letter, did one of the great minds in NJ listen to me? Any chance they listen to the other half of my complaint and bring back owner loyalty too?

I'm guessing it's not ED compatible though?

Would the F30 $300 app and this be compatible together then?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Yes, it is coming back! I have the info on my home computer; will post later..


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

I got an e-mail for this and signed up. The confirmation e-mail said the following:



> You won't want to miss this competitive event. As a thank you, only registered attendees will receive the limited-time $1,000 BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance, good toward the purchase or lease of a new 2012 or 2013 BMW model.* And once you have completed your experience, BMW will also recognize your drive with a $10 donation to Team USA.


Fine print:



> *BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance is available on all new 2012 and 2013 BMW models and can only be redeemed by individuals who participate in a scheduled BMW Drive for Team USA event and is non-transferable. The offer is valid from April 17, 2012 through October 31, 2012 on the lease or purchase of all eligible models except 2012 3 Series xDrive Sedans. The allowance on 2012 3 Series xDrive Sedans is valid until January 2, 2013. Offer may be redeemed at an authorized BMW Center for Stateside (U.S.) delivery only and cannot be used for European delivery. Offer not valid for vehicles delivered prior to event attendance or customer orders placed prior to event attendance. This offer may only be combined with certain eligible offers available at the time of delivery. Offer cannot be used for tax, title, registration, destination or other dealership fees. Some restrictions apply; see an authorized BMW center for details.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

I did not get an email but signed up for a test drive through the bmwusa website. I assume you don't have to get a personal invite to qualify for the $1k voucher? How do they build their invitation list? I have been leasing BMWs continuously since 2004 and didn't get an invite the last time either.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

NASA43 said:


> I did not get an email but signed up for a test drive through the bmwusa website. I assume you don't have to get a personal invite to qualify for the $1k voucher? How do they build their invitation list? I have been leasing BMWs continuously since 2004 and didn't get an invite the last time either.


I just signed up as well.
I took advantage of the first Drive for Team USA last summer without ever being invited and was able to take advantage of the $1K


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Kief said:


> I just signed up as well.
> I took advantage of the first Drive for Team USA last summer without ever being invited and was able to take advantage of the $1K


Great. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kief said:


> I just signed up as well.
> I took advantage of the first Drive for Team USA last summer without ever being invited...


Same here. I didn't get an invite but signed up for the event online and drove a 650i Cabrio. The invite showed up later after I registered. Coincidentally, the date I picked turned out to be the day our car showed up at the dealership for redelivery!


----------



## KlausT (Mar 1, 2012)

SD 335is said:


> Same here. I didn't get an invite but signed up for the event online and drove a 650i Cabrio. The invite showed up later after I registered. Coincidentally, the date I picked turned out to be the day our car showed up at the dealership for redelivery!


So last summer you were able to combine ED & Drive for Team USA incentive?
Is this a trend that BMW disallows the combination of ED & incentives? (e.g. new College Grad incentive also doesn't work with ED)


----------



## bmwarchitect (Dec 3, 2010)

Can this be combined with the $1500 credit on the 5 series if you finance or lease?

Is this USA wide or a region specific event. I don't find it on the BMW USA website?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

KlausT said:


> Is this a trend that BMW disallows the combination of ED & incentives? (e.g. new College Grad incentive also doesn't work with ED)


No - it varies by program.


----------



## KlausT (Mar 1, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> No - it varies by program.


Thanks! I'll make sure to ask those details when the next programs are announced before I get my hopes up


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

bmwarchitect said:


> Is this USA wide or a region specific event. I don't find it on the BMW USA website?


Click on "Experience" at top of home page, then click on "Events & Programs", then click on "BMW Drive for Team USA", then click on "No ID Code" to register.


----------



## tambo916 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just signed up I am assuming that I won't get the coupon untill the day of the event? I was hoping to get it sooner as I am going to buy my car tomorrow as the lease is up wednesday.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

tambo916 said:


> I just signed up I am assuming that I won't get the coupon untill the day of the event? I was hoping to get it sooner as I am going to buy my car tomorrow as the lease is up wednesday.


Is it an ordered car? If not, you can always call BMWFS and ask to keep the current lease for 1 more month. Tell them you are having trouble making a decision on whether to keep it or lease another.


----------



## tambo916 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah I already played that card extended my lease 2 months back in Feb to wait for better deals now I am out of bullets also MY drive event isn't untill June 26th. I am assuming no way to get the coupon without going to the event. I will picking up my new car in a few days.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

tambo916 said:


> Yeah I already played that card extended my lease 2 months back in Feb to wait for better deals now I am out of bullets also MY drive event isn't untill June 26th. I am assuming no way to get the coupon without going to the event. I will picking up my new car in a few days.


Ok. I'm in the same boat as you then. My lease is up Apr 30 and I've been holding out waiting on incentives or better lease rates. I may extend my lease a month as well.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

KlausT said:


> So last summer you were able to combine ED & Drive for Team USA incentive?
> Is this a trend that BMW disallows the combination of ED & incentives? (e.g. new College Grad incentive also doesn't work with ED)


No, no, no! Two completely unrelated but coincidental events.

I signed up for the Drive for Team USA event. You got to pick what model you wanted to drive so I picked a 650i Cabrio, BMW USA donated $10 to the Olympic team, I got a free insulated travel cup. I didn't use the incentive, had no plans to. Coincidentally, the date that I picked for my drive turned out to be the same day our car arrived at the dealer for redelivery. Unrelated, but coincidental.


----------



## bmwarchitect (Dec 3, 2010)

tarf said:


> Click on "Experience" at top of home page, then click on "Events & Programs", then click on "BMW Drive for Team USA", then click on "No ID Code" to register.


Thanks.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

How does this $1000 incentive, or any other incentive get calculated in the final sales price? Does it come off invoice or MSRP?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Lsg1114 said:


> How does this $1000 incentive, or any other incentive get calculated in the final sales price? Does it come off invoice or MSRP?


It comes off your final negotiated price, like cash being paid to the dealer.


----------



## KlausT (Mar 1, 2012)

SD 335is said:


> No, no, no! Two completely unrelated but coincidental events.
> 
> I signed up for the Drive for Team USA event. You got to pick what model you wanted to drive so I picked a 650i Cabrio, BMW USA donated $10 to the Olympic team, I got a free insulated travel cup. I didn't use the incentive, had no plans to. Coincidentally, the date that I picked for my drive turned out to be the same day our car arrived at the dealer for redelivery. Unrelated, but coincidental.


Oh, I get it now. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

tarf said:


> Click on "Experience" at top of home page, then click on "Events & Programs", then click on "BMW Drive for Team USA", then click on "No ID Code" to register.


Thanks. I signed up and got a date in August. I never got an invitation even tho I am BMWCCA and in my 5th BMW. The earliest dates in the area were in July.


----------



## edes300 (Jul 12, 2011)

I participated in it last year. I drove the new 5 and compared it to my e60 535. I liked the streering feel of my car and think it was a little lighter. Didn't compare it to the MBZ.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

FAQ: Here's what Bimmerfest members need to know:

*Who is eligible for this offer?*
The BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance is available for registered attendees of The BMW Drive for Team USA Event who purchase or lease a vehicle as a result of the event.

*How long is the offer in place?*
The offer is valid for purchases made the day of event attendance through October 31, 2012. For customers wishing to take delivery of a 328i xDrive or 335ixDrive Sedan, they may take delivery through January 2, 2013. *Offer is not valid for vehicles ordered or delivered prior to event attendance*. Eligible vehicles must be delivered from the day of the event through October 31, 2012. Eligible MY13 328i xDrive or MY13 335i xDrive Sedans must be delivered from the day of the event through January 2, 2013.

*The BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance is available for registered attendees of The BMW Drive for Team USA Event who take delivery of an eligible vehicle as a result of event attendance.*

*Program Eligibility*:

***8226; $1,000 offer is valid for purchases made the day of event attendance through October 31, 2012. Offer not valid for customer purchases made prior to event attendance or customer orders placed prior to the event. Events begin in April 2012 and run through August 2012. Offer valid on eligible vehicles delivered and reported retailed through DCSNet April 17 ***8211; October 31, 2012. Eligible models include:
o All MY 2012 Vehicles
o All MY 2013 Vehicles (Excludes MY13 328i xDrive and 335i xDrive Sedans)

***8226; Specialty, Sales, and Extended Demos qualify if delivered to an end consumer during the specified program dates.

***8226; BMW NA Company vehicles, Retired AMP vehicles, Center Employee Lease vehicles, *European Delivery vehicles*, Daily Rental and EPP vehicles *do not qualify*.

***8226; Offer valid to recipient of "thank you" email or any family member residing within the same household.

***8226; Offer valid on final negotiated price and may be combined with other applicable BMW offers that are available at the time of purchase, subject to exclusions listed on this bulletin.

***8226; The BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance cannot be used in conjunction with the Golf Cup Offer, USAA Military Program or any Event related or closing / conquest cash offers.


----------



## eddie33081 (May 15, 2006)

Can the x5 diesel credit be combined?


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

Can someone explain what actually happens at the Team USA drive event? Is it like the Susan B. Korman Ultimate Drive event they used to have? Trying to figure out how the 328 vs. Audi/Lexus/Mercedes event is supposed to work....


----------



## bashin (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if this can be combined with the Edmunds $1500 and the $1500 in trunk cash being offered by BMW?

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bashin said:


> Does anyone know if this can be combined with the Edmunds $1500 and the $1500 in trunk cash being offered by BMW?
> 
> Thanks!


As long as you have your certificate before you order, and the program is still running at that time (Spring ca$h), why not?

:dunno:


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

bashin said:


> Does anyone know if this can be combined with the Edmunds $1500 and the $1500 in trunk cash being offered by BMW?
> 
> Thanks!


What is the Edmunds $1,500?


----------



## eddie33081 (May 15, 2006)

Edmunds was giving out a 1500$ rebate for the 528i only. If you browse around their site it was a random popup.


----------



## 07X3platinum (Dec 1, 2006)

I just found the Edmunds $1500 rebate on their site for the 528i or 528xi. I pasted the terms of the rebate below.

Rebate may be subject to income tax. Consumer is responsible for all applicable taxes. *Customer must purchase or lease and take delivery of an eligible new 2012 Model Year 528i or 528i xDrive Sedan from dealer stock at a Authorized BMW Center in the U.S. within 45 days after signing up for this rebate offer* (your "Sign Up"). This offer is *not* valid for any vehicle purchased or leased *prior* to your Sign Up. Your request for payment of the rebate (your "Rebate Request") must be received, together with all required documents, within 30 days after your purchase or lease of the eligible vehicle.

Limit one rebate per vehicle. Offer is not transferrable. Only applicable to new vehicles sold and registered in the United States. A legible copy of the vehicle sale document (e.g., the purchase lease agreement/contract with the dealer) that clearly states the make, model, Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), dealer name, dealer address, and buyer's name and address, must be included with your rebate request. The individual whose name is provided in the Sign Up must be named as a buyer or co-buyer on the vehicle sale document. Use of fictitious names, multiple addresses or P.O. boxes to obtain additional rebates will result in disqualification. This offer may not be published, reprinted or otherwise disseminated in any print, online or other publication. BMW of North America, LLC. may cancel, rescind or extend this offer at any time. No rebate will be paid to any employee (or their family members) of BMW of North America, LLC. or its affiliates.

*No rebate will be paid to current BMW owners that receive a "BMW Loyalty" offer*, (Cash, Rate Reduction, or Payment Waiver, etc.) that is claimed at time of vehicle purchase.

BMW of North America, LLC. is not responsible for lost, late damaged or postage due mail. Incomplete or illegible Rebate Requests will not be honored. Offer valid only in the U.S. Allow 6-8 weeks for receipt of your rebate. You may track the status of your Rebate Request at www.bmw528icredit.com. You will be notified by email, U.S. mail or by other manner if Rebate Request information cannot be verified.


----------



## 07X3platinum (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the Team USA event is meant to attract *new* customers to BMW. That is why a lot of current BMW owners (including myself) did not receive an invitation.


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

07X3platinum said:


> I think the Team USA event is meant to attract *new* customers to BMW. That is why a lot of current BMW owners (including myself) did not receive an invitation.


I'm a current BMW owner. Maybe that is the case though.


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> FAQ: Here's what Bimmerfest members need to know:
> 
> *Who is eligible for this offer?*
> The BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance is available for registered attendees of The BMW Drive for Team USA Event who purchase or lease a vehicle as a result of the event.
> ...


Question: do you still qualify for this if you ordered the car but the car won't arrive until after the Team USA drive event?

I ordered a car at the end of March, and because I insisted on an AG slot, my CA now tells me that my car is slated for production for the week of April 29th. Our current lease ends in the middle of May, so there's zero chance of the car getting here before the lease ends. I'm currently signed up for the Team USA event in mid-June. If my car arrives after that date, could I get the $1k credit?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

No - it doesn't apply for ordered cars. I think you missed that condition.


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> No - it doesn't apply for ordered cars. I think you missed that condition.


Figured as much. I'm tempted to cancel my existing order and just re-order after the date now...


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> No - it doesn't apply for ordered cars. I think you missed that condition.


Sounds like you can order, just have to wait until after you attend the event.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

07X3platinum said:


> I think the Team USA event is meant to attract *new* customers to BMW. That is why a lot of current BMW owners (including myself) did not receive an invitation.


I'm a current BMW owner and I got the invitation in my email today.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jillyjellyroll said:


> Question: do you still qualify for this if you ordered the car but the car won't arrive until after the Team USA drive event?
> 
> I ordered a car at the end of March, and because I insisted on an AG slot, my CA now tells me that my car is slated for production for the week of April 29th. Our current lease ends in the middle of May, so there's zero chance of the car getting here before the lease ends. I'm currently signed up for the Team USA event in mid-June. If my car arrives after that date, could I get the $1k credit?


Do you already have an order in the Factory Order Bank with your name on it? If so, there's no kinking the Big Roundel in the Sky...

:angel:


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Do you already have an order in the Factory Order Bank with your name on it? If so, there's no kinking the Big Roundel in the Sky...
> 
> :angel:


I think so...I have a production number. Is that what counts? I'm not slated for production until the week of Apr. 29th though.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Glen, I was wondering if I'd see you on here. That accident out there left traffic backed up for a while even after I finally headed home. It wasn't a BMW though, so all was well.

I never got my email with certificate even though I got all the email reminders prior to the event. Even though it's in the database, I'm thinking of meeting you again May 3rd at West Palm for another drive to make sure I actually have one.

BTW, thanks for showing me those performance brakes, they got me thinking, even if it's overkill. Enjoyed looking at the Honda pictures on your Ipad while we hung out.


----------



## Glen E (Jan 23, 2011)

Im sure the certs are coming..it has to go thru a few companies before it goes out - cmon down and well check it......


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

I just talked to the customer relations at BMWNA and they told me that to avail the discount before attending the event, the confirmation code from the email can be used to order the car. Has anyone tried this ... does this work? I know the BMW website says that the car has to be ordered after attending (and registering) the event, but am wondering if I can order the car now without having to wait to attend the event.


----------



## Glen E (Jan 23, 2011)

pranav_jindal said:


> I just talked to the customer relations at BMWNA and they told me that to avail the discount before attending the event, the confirmation code from the email can be used to order the car. Has anyone tried this ... does this work? I know the BMW website says that the car has to be ordered after attending (and registering) the event, but am wondering if I can order the car now without having to wait to attend the event.


customer relations is the final word...proceed


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Just incase anyone was wondering, I did receive my email from BMW. Took almost 10 days from the test drive day.


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

I just read that you now have to pick one off the lot to receive this incentives :rofl:


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

Pranav, 

I have the same issue, want to get the $1000 credit but the event is not toll 6/28... I called BMW NA cuts relations and FS but got a no from them ... Who did you call ?


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

idworkin said:


> How quickly are people getting their certificates in email? I did the drive a little over a week ago and still have not received anything...
> 
> Thanks!


I did mine on 4/17 at Braman BMW of Jupiter, and received the certificate on Wednesday 5/2; I was getting worried about it as well but they will get to it within a couple of weeks.


----------



## scottyt24 (Nov 7, 2008)

ssfun said:


> Pranav,
> 
> I have the same issue, want to get the $1000 credit but the event is not toll 6/28... I called BMW NA cuts relations and FS but got a no from them ... Who did you call ?


I got the same thing from my dealer. He even called to check on it and was told only after the event, not before.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is what you do.

Identify a dealership and CA you want to work with. Agree on a price over invoice. Give them your specs. Have them order the car for inventory. Go to the event and get your code. Have the dealer slap your name on the previously ordered car.

Problem solved. 

Does it work? Yes. Should you publish the name of the dealership and CA? An emphatic NO.

Should you send me a bottle of single malt for solving your dilemma? An emphatic YES.

Sent from my HTC Inspire using BimmerApp


----------



## EC7 (Apr 30, 2012)

What is you somehow managed to get two $1,000 allowance? can you use both in a single purchase / lease transaction?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

For those still waiting for their 1000 code via email something might be wrong. I did the drive at Braman BMW on May 3rd and received my 1000 rebate code on May 5th.


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

Why does everyone think you need a certificate when they can just pull it up on their computer ?


----------



## ca92129 (Mar 18, 2012)

Did the drive at Mossy BMW in Vista, CA on May 5, got the e-mail code this morning. Very nice experience. The 328i beats MB C250 hands down. Too bad the test drive route was only 4 miles however it did include 2 miles freeway and you got the car all by yourself.


----------



## EC7 (Apr 30, 2012)

ca92129 said:


> Did the drive at Mossy BMW in Vista, CA on May 5, got the e-mail code this morning. Very nice experience. The 328i beats MB C250 hands down. Too bad the test drive route was only 4 miles however it did include 2 miles freeway and you got the car all by yourself.


yes 328i is far more superior over the c-class. the c-class interior is clad with cheap plastics all over.

I was able to drive two competing vehicles, A4 and C250. The only downside is there is no freeway in my route, only surface streets.

its a great experience especially when you're in the market for a BMW.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Did the USA drive today at BMW SD. Glad to get the $1000. Not sure what the point was of the "event". There was a big sign-up thing but then they seemed to hand me off to a salesman. Whole thing was over in minutes. 

Why have a test drive of BMWs at 35 mph? What does that tell you about a BMW? I never would have bought a BMW had I only done my original test drive in 2003 from BMW SD (their route involved city streets and a 1-2 mile jog on the freeway back then); thank heavens Cunningham BMW knows to sell a BMW; you need to drive it on fun roads/twists/turns. Really can't understand how a drive at BMW SD sells cars...


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Did the USA drive today at BMW SD. Glad to get the $1000. Not sure what the point was of the "event". There was a big sign-up thing but then they seemed to hand me off to a salesman. Whole thing was over in minutes.
> 
> Why have a test drive of BMWs at 35 mph? What does that tell you about a BMW? I never would have bought a BMW had I only done my original test drive in 2003 from BMW SD (their route involved city streets and a 1-2 mile jog on the freeway back then); thank heavens Cunningham BMW knows to sell a BMW; you need to drive it on fun roads/twists/turns. Really can't understand how a drive at BMW SD sells cars...


That's a VERY different experience from the one I had. 
There were no salesmen that even addressed the buyers and all the event drivers were allowed to drive the car alone. 
It was a fantastic experience, I really enjoyed getting a feel of the car without a pushy salesmen that knows nothing about the car. Both my friend and I were sold on the new 335i.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Did the USA drive today at BMW SD. Glad to get the $1000. Not sure what the point was of the "event". There was a big sign-up thing but then they seemed to hand me off to a salesman. Whole thing was over in minutes.
> 
> Why have a test drive of BMWs at 35 mph? What does that tell you about a BMW? I never would have bought a BMW had I only done my original test drive in 2003 from BMW SD (their route involved city streets and a 1-2 mile jog on the freeway back then); thank heavens Cunningham BMW knows to sell a BMW; you need to drive it on fun roads/twists/turns. Really can't understand how a drive at BMW SD sells cars...


Location, location, location - bad test drive area on streets = no fun. Sorry to hear about that. You would think BMW would always have a track location, but they probably lose a fortune in tire replacement.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

My wife signed me up for a second Team USA (surprise!), so I took out a 328i yesterday in El Cajon. While it wasn't a sport model it was nice to finally get a 3 series without a salesperson present. Liked the car significantly more pushing it on familiar backroads without some jabbering away at me. I can see living with this car. 

Now gotta get through the refi and wait for some info on the 2013s to appear so I can get one delivered in October before October 31.


----------



## msakhtar (Feb 27, 2012)

Did my Team USA event in Florida last month (still waiting for the coupon code email!). The 328i blew away the competition (A4 and MB C250). The power and handling were great as compared to the MB C250 which handled like a dead horse. The interior quality has improved a lot yet somehow I still feel the A4 has a better quality interior materials.

One question I had, based on the Team USA event I decided to lease a '12 328i but was told that if I did not have the coupon at the time of submitting the credit app I would not get the $1000 off. The car has to be ordered and would take 6-8 weeks to arrive and only then would the leasing papers be signed. My local dealers Team USA event is next month which gives me another chance to get the $1000 coupon if I don't receive the previous one. My dealer is saying that since they have to pay to have the Team USA event held at their dealership I cannot combine the $1000 rebate with the invoice+ pricing I negotiated ($1000 over invoice). Any recommendations on what I should do?


----------

